# My Latest Acquisition!!!



## macnoodle (Jun 25, 2008)

Here it is:

The Beuchat Chrono Diver 650m launched in Basel last year. I got it yesterday.

Firstly, I am blown away at the robustness, weight and "PURE DIVE WATCH" feel about this one.

The watch comes in a beautiful metal case which "seals" like a Pelican waterproof case with a good manual etc.

It has the Swiss ETA G10-71A quartz movement

- Stainless steel case and mineral glass

- Water-resistant up to 650 m.

- Chronograph movement [ETA G10-71A]

- One-way ratched bezel which is solid and clicks spot on. Bezel has to be pressed down to turn.

- Luminous indexes and dialmarks (Still have to check lume)

- Stainless steel band with deployant buckle with adjustable extension

-Screw down crown and push buttons

Suggested Retail Price : 490 € (About US$700)

Here are the dimmensions, and although not the largest I have seen, they are still very respectable: (Please note that I did this in a hurry with no glasses and using a normal ruler!!!)

1. 43mm diameter (47mm with crown)

2. 54mm lug to lug

3. 16mm thick

4. 30mm inner face diameter (mineral glass which feels solid)

5. Bracelet is 5mm thick by 20mm wide!!!

This is an awesome watch which will be worn daily on all my desk dives!!!

I will be posting pics which will include comparisons to my Seiko SKXA33.

Here are some prelim pics taken quickly with phone:










Next to my Seiko SKXA33 for comparison:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Welcome to :rltb: That's a real beauty for sure.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

want one


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice watch. The strap look's really nice and very chunky.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I like the bracelet a lot.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome th The Watch Forum :rltb:

Nice looking watch (love the strap) and great first post. Cheers Stu.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Welcome, and what a beauty - love the bracelet :tongue2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It does look like a solid lump, probably bomb proof but I'm still undecided on the hands :blink:


----------

